# What DLP Link, 3D glasses do I need for a BenQ W700



## ferthui (Aug 8, 2013)

I picked up a Benq W700 a few weeks ago and so far I love it. Of coarse I have no previous experience with HT projectors so I'm likely easily impressed!
I am now beginning my decent into the world of picking good 3D glasses for me and my family to watch 3D animation and the occasional feature film.

I've done a few review and product searches online but I'm not really finding anything to satisfy my OCD. It's as though 3D glasses are only an afterthought that doesn't get much consideration.

Any feedback would be appretiated!


----------

